# Entering the Android Realm



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm getting a Samsung Galaxy Tab4 for Christmas to replace my solid but aging Playbook.I'm now looking for Home Theater related applications from SPL meters, frequency analyzers, HDTV calibrations and remote applications for WD TV Live Plus.... I have all of these apps on my Playbook Any suggestions?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> I'm getting a Samsung Galaxy Tab4 for Christmas to replace my solid but aging Playbook.I'm now looking for Home Theater related applications from SPL meters, frequency analyzers, HDTV calibrations and remote applications for WD TV Live Plus.... I have all of these apps on my Playbook Any suggestions?


Congratulations on getting the new toy... I just got the Galaxy Tab 5, and I love it. The only app I have used that you are looking at is the SPL meter and the one I got is not that good as it stops at around 90 db.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think you'll find many calibration apps for your new device. The app can only be as accurate as the sensor that's doing the measuring. A phone/tablet microphone isn't really suited for accurately measuring SPL for a HT application, and the camera isn't going to be anywhere near useful as a video calibration sensor.

But there are still applications worth getting, depending on your setup, you may be able to get a universal remote app to allow you to control parts of your setup through the IR blaster on your phone. Another area that you might be interested in is streaming, sharing your tablet screen on your main screen. Or even using the tablet as a remote for youtube on your TV by pairing it to your youtube account.


----------



## deepthought (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been using Android for a few years now and I own a Note 2, amongst other devices, that I use to do rough SPL readings. I use the APP called Audiotool and I believe Noisemeter is also highly recommended for the same purpose. I also have a Dayton Audio iMM-6 Calibrated Measurement Microphone. This effectively by passes any limitations in the inbuilt mic' in the device. Audiotool does allow you to load the Dayton calibration file and the app' will use that when making readings. What it won't do (I believe) is get around limitations in the op-amp or DAC inside the device though the Audiotool Help file does have some sections devoted to that topic: https://sites.google.com/site/bofinit/audiotool#TOC-Rex-Beckett-s-Calibration-Method
Best bet would be to get a device with a DAC and op-amp that comes from a more high-fidelity family. I have an older Nexus S that has a Wolfson WM8994 DAC which is reported to be very good so I would perhaps have a bit more faith in readings from it. I would have thought that SPL readings would never need to be 20hz-20khz so hopefully limitations in band width will hopefully not affect the SPL reading too greatly.
Perhaps this will provide some insight into the hardware side of things: http://geeknizer.com/complete-guide-to-android-smartphone-audiophile/


----------

